# Please Help Me Nexus 7 Not Connected to the Computer



## merakliseyit (Apr 17, 2014)

Nexus 7 had I installed autodroid rom.Seamlessly installed.Tablet is Charging both open and closed.But not connected to the computer.usb debugging is on. Check MTP choise.Not connected closed.Not connected opened.Not connected bootloader.while instaling rom I did use twrp wipe/advanced wipe/dalvik,systemicache,data,internal storage and factory reset. PLEASE HELP ME PLEASE!!! I could not find the solution...Sorry My English is very bad.


----------

